# Recommendation for new receiver to replace Integrated DVD System



## cookwarestoned (Dec 31, 2014)

Hello, 

I'm looking to purchase a new receiver for my parents and their living room TV setup. They currently have a Sony Integrated Home Theater System (HCD-DX375). I want to continue to use the speakers included with this system, but I am looking to replace the DVD/STR System with a 5.1 receiver. Their viewing content usually consists of Netflix through the smart tv features, blu-ray though a PS3, and Dish. 

I am looking for a recommendation on which receiver to choose. I am not interested in WIFI/Bluetooth connectivity or future proofing for 4K. My main concerns are getting a receiver that will output high quality audio and work correctly with the speakers that we currently have. The speakers have connectors that look similar to an Ethernet cable's connector, but I assume that these can be removed to expose the speaker wires. I have also heard to take special note of the impedance of the speakers, but I am unsure as to how this impacts my available receiver choices. Can anyone provide a recommendation for a receiver that is appropriate for this setup? My budget is ~$350. Thanks!

*Note:* I could not post links because of my low post count. I'd be more than willing to post any other information that may help. Any help is greatly appreciated. Components are listed below.

*Integrated Home Theater System:*
Sony Model #: DAV-DX375

*Front Speakers:*
Sony Model #: SS-TS52
Rated Impedance: 3.0 Ohms

*Rear Speakers: *
Sony Model #: SS-TS51
Rated Impedance: 3.0 Ohms

*Center Speaker:*
Sony Model #: SS-CT51
Rated Impedance: 3.0 Ohms

*Sub:*
Sony Model #: SS-WS52B
Rated Impedance: 1.5 Ohms

*TV:*
Panasonic Vieja
Model #: TC-P55ST50


----------



## Tom Riddle (Aug 25, 2013)

cookwarestoned said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking to purchase a new receiver for my parents and their living room TV setup. They currently have a Sony Integrated Home Theater System (HCD-DX375). I want to continue to use the speakers included with this system, but I am looking to replace the DVD/STR System with a 5.1 receiver. Their viewing content usually consists of Netflix through the smart tv features, blu-ray though a PS3, and Dish.
> 
> ...


The Ohm ratings for those speakers are very low and it will most likely be very hard to find a unit that will work with them - especially since they have special connectors on them. I would search Amazon and Best Buy to see what receiver and speaker packages they have. Unfortunately, $350 would buy you a decent 5.1 receiver, but that wouldn't include speakers.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Toms right. Might want to start looking at new htib's.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Agree, thats the biggest issue with those integrated systems is they offer no upgradability. Any speakers rated below 4ohms will kill a normal receiver. Its basically causing a short between the terminals.

Have a look at this Onkyo S5600 Home theater in a box system at accessories4less.


----------



## Tom Riddle (Aug 25, 2013)

^Thats a nice solution and the speakers could be used with another receiver in the future.


----------



## cookwarestoned (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks for the replies! We have chosen to get rid of the htib that we had installed and I will be attempting to build a new home theater system for my parents. Their budget is around ~1200. The room is approximately 12' x 18' with a wide open door to the right (when facing TV). I am looking for recommendations on a receiver and rear channel speakers. I have decided on the Sub, Front, and Center speakers. 

*Front Speakers:*
Klipsch RB-41 II ($239/Pair)

*Center Speaker:*
Klipsch RC-42 II ($199)

*Sub:*
Dayton Audio SUB-1000 10-Inch ($120)


For a receiver I am looking for sound quality first and foremost. Features such as Bluetooth would be nice, but not necessary. 

I have looked at the *Marantz NR1403* as a possible receiver, but I am not confident if this is suitable for the speakers that I have chosen thus far.


As for the rear channel speakers, my mother is insistent on choosing small profile speakers. I have read that it would be wise to direct more of my budget towards the receiver than to the rear speakers. 

I am currently looking at the *Polk Audio TL 1s * because of their small profile.


If someone could comment on the collection of components I have listed or recommended components that would be of better quality/value it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for the help!


----------



## cookwarestoned (Dec 31, 2014)

Picture of the room for reference:


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

You can do the Klipsch CP-4 in white for your rears.

Receiver:
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...ch-network-a/v-receiver-wifi/bluetooth/1.html

I would probably up the Dayton to the 12 for 15 

http://www.parts-express.com/dayton-audio-sub-1500-15-150-watt-powered-subwoofer--300-634


----------

